

Jeff Bezos: Bat-shit crazy? Or, just crazy like a really evil, rotten fox? - chrisdinn
http://mhpbooks.com/jeff-bezos-bat-shit-crazy-or-just-crazy-like-a-really-evil-rotten-fox/

======
pavel_lishin
Sounds like the ramblings of a madman.

Not the quotes attributed to Bezos; the stuff the author wrote.

------
chamakits
Link bait title, which just discusses story someone else wrote (wall street
journal) without adding anything and not only uses wall street journal image,
but hardlinks to their image without attribution.

Flagged.

------
shokwave
He has patents, he tried a space program, and he's a strong supporter of the
Long Now foundation - wait, that's evidence _for_ him being crazy?

